# Old School S&W Target Guns



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Out of style in todays, “ run and gun” type competitions, these are bulls eye competition guns. I guess to boring for the Plastic Fantastic Crowd. The famous K22 and K38 revolvers. Standard with 6” barrels and there was also a K32. They are worth crazy money today, a high condition piece with box & docs/ tools will go north of $2k.
The S&W 41 is the last American made Olympic grade 22 target pistol. Pictured is original version with the 7 3/8” barrel. Later this version dropped to 7”. There has also been short runs of other versions including a 5” heavy barrel. The 41 is still being made in limited production and through Performance Shop. Last I herd
they are $1400 MSRP and $1600 for Performance Shop model. Last is the S&W M52 Target Pistol. It is chambered for 38 Special Mid Range Wadcutter cartridge. Fires from 5shot magazines.
All 4 of these handguns are as good as it gets. The K22 & K38 , M17 & 14 , made today aren’t the quality of the older models. When shopping for these guns dead give away for the coveted older models with be the small pin in front of frame that secures barrel. The m52 is out of production and scarce, not rate.
Target Pistols are like Corvettes if you are buyer. If they belonged to active tournament shooter they can have a lot af wear and mechanical problems to pass on. The one you want is from the Corvette guy that only takes it out after church on sunny days.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

The model 41 is a sweetie. Kind of choked when I bought it, back in the 90's, really expensive. Never regretted the purchase. Every time I shoot it, the reward is greater. Great pistol.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

No love for the high standard target (victor,trophy)


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Right now only have two High Standards, both HD Militaries. Late 40s earl 50s pistols. They aren’t quite on par with a 41 but Hi-St made some very fine Olympic grade target pistols in 50s & 60s. The one model had a electric trigger. I think that was 1958. Olympic Committee disallowed it and story was HI St sold or auctioned them off for benefit of US Shooting team. Supermatic, Spacegun was a fine pistol and had big following on Target circuit. I only ever had one Colt Woodsman Match, bought new in early 70s, not the pistol of Olympic grade. The earlier Colts were on par with 41 but sell for hi dollar. The Browning Olympic Medalist is another high grade target gun. All gone except the S&W 41.
I’ve had HD Military for over 50yrs. Funny thing, found it in the bottom of my duffle bag, hanging out under a pair of socks.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Love me a Model 41


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not a fan of the military H standards look..... like the sights on the high standard better then the m 41 ..... triggers are very similar & both shoot great..... 3 barrels for the m41 original 7in? Not drilled and tapped, the 7in drilled &tapped with hollogen on it, & a 5 or 5-1/2 in ?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Original 41 is 7 3/8” barrel. There is a false bushing on muzzle held with one screw. This is removed when the muzzle brake compensator is installed. They want $100 + for a muzzel brake. I would like to have one for grins but I never knew anyone who shot competition with it attached.
When I use to go to matches the African Bush Shirt crowd had fancy pistol boxes with attached spotting scopes and muzzle breaks on their S&W 41s and some model of High Standards. They always removed them to shoot. Didn’t help, I whupped them like a red headed step child.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Drm50 said:


> Original 41 is 7 3/8” barrel. There is a false bushing on muzzle held with one screw. This is removed when the muzzle brake compensator is installed. They want $100 + for a muzzel brake. I would like to have one for grins but I never knew anyone who shot competition with it attached.
> When I use to go to matches the African Bush Shirt crowd had fancy pistol boxes with attached spotting scopes and muzzle breaks on their S&W 41s and some model of High Standards. They always removed them to shoot. Didn’t help, I whupped them like a red headed step child.
> View attachment 481689


I got a SW 27-2 357mag 8 3/8" barrel. Amazing how accurate it is an it feels great in my hand 👍


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Jim white said:


> I got a SW 27-2 357mag 8 3/8" barrel. Amazing how accurate it is an it feels great in my hand 👍


I got a few 83/8” myself.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Nice collection you got there 👍 I like them dark colored ones 👌


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

3 basic S&W woods Walnut, Cocabola, Rosewood. $$ in that order. Then there are different styles and models. For less money you can get nice after markets. In fact most of the time for less than pachmyers, and definitely less than S&W official pachmyers.


----------

